# MAGFest 11, am I the only one?



## Muteek (Nov 30, 2012)

I am going to be attending MAGFest 11 January 3rd-6th, 2013, and was curious if I was the only one. I will be fursuiting (assuming my fursuit maker finishes it on time) and will be going with a group of friends. Anyone else going? AAAnnyyyone? :3


----------



## WTFurious (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll be there, also with a group of friends!    I'm super excited about all the conceeeeerts!

I think I'll be doing a Snake Man (from Mega Man 3) cosplay.


----------



## Muteek (Dec 6, 2012)

Im thinking of putting together a small meetup for NoVA furs. Let me know if you are interested in coming ^^


----------



## Whisski (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm definitely going to be there with my fursuit :3 if you see an orange husky that'd be me, though when I'm wearing it I go by the name citrine. I have a buddy who went to magfest last year and he said there was a furmeet then, so I assume there'll be a decent amount of furries going.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 27, 2012)

If only I was back in NoVA... Yea I'd go but I dont live there anymore -looks down- I'm soo jelly


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got no idea what MAGfest is honestly. All I know is that JonTron will be there. Do me a MASSIVE favor and get your head signed by him. Make sure it says "for XoPachi" please? Thanks. :3


----------



## Whisski (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a videogame music convention that happens at the Gaylord hotel and convention center. This'll be my first time young to magfest but katsucon happens in the same location a month later. Oh and there's regular videogame stuff at magfest too, like tons of arcade games


----------



## Muteek (Dec 29, 2012)

Heres my head. http://i.imgur.com/B1IuK.jpg It will be a partial of course but if you see me around, give me a high five or a hug! Im thinking about setting up some sort of meet during MAGFest probably on Friday.

Edit: There is a meetup time on Thursdsay starting around 4 in the panel 6 room.


----------



## Plantar (Dec 29, 2012)

I actually really wanted to go, but I'm gonna have overtime at work, so I can't.


----------



## Flippy (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going! I should probably be doing laundry or packing right now but the internet & Saints Row 3 are calling to me. I'll be arriving late Thursday afternoon so if I can make it to that panel I will.


----------

